# So... The World is suppose to end tomorrow...



## Kiru-kun (May 20, 2011)

http://money.cnn.com/2011/05/19/new...orld-finances-harold-camping/index.htm?hpt=C1


See you guys Sunday :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 20, 2011)

Sunday is going to be awkward...


----------



## Anubicdarque (May 20, 2011)

for us  its supoesed to be in about ohhh 5 hours time


----------



## Heliophobic (May 20, 2011)

No.
No more religious discussions.


*THEY MAKE ME GO PAIN.*


----------



## Volkodav (May 20, 2011)

in 2 hours its gonna be the 21st

so uhh yep
who wants to sleep at my house on their lsat day on earth
virgins only


----------



## Anubicdarque (May 20, 2011)

From what I could work out.....the Raptor opens your bedroom door at 6PM your time.   So the Raptor is running with the timezones..... Very fast runner aint he or she


----------



## Cam (May 20, 2011)

Word. Real life has been pretty boring lately; perfect chance to shake things up >:3


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 20, 2011)

So, from what my Mom says,  It's suppose to happen at 6 pm. 

Yay for waiting


----------



## Volkodav (May 20, 2011)

Anubicdarque said:


> From what I could work out.....the Raptor opens your bedroom door at 6PM your time.   So the Raptor is running with the timezones..... Very fast runner aint he or she


What.

[yt]MShMMHfBBtQ[/yt]
s'what im talkin bout


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 20, 2011)

My Christian friend is supposed to be picking me up on Monday, so I can stay a week at her place.

So she's going to disappear and totally stand me up?
How rude.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (May 20, 2011)

The 6pm news is going to be interesting tomorrow.


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 20, 2011)

I'm going to sneak over to my friends house (the first one that brought this ridiculous notion to my attention) and start violently shaking her bed at 12:01am.  :V


----------



## Tycho (May 20, 2011)

To all the "good Christians" being rapture-ified and hauled off to heaven in God's great big VW Microbus - Can I have your stuff after you're gone?


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 20, 2011)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> The 6pm news is going to be interesting tomorrow.


 


Yes, cause Jack shit it gonna happen, like every other time stuff like this is talked about.


----------



## Tycho (May 20, 2011)

Do you think they would mind if I went around killing them after 6 PM? You know, to make sure they get to Heaven, in case God overlooked 'em in his rush to rapturatize all the bibblepeople.


----------



## Volkodav (May 20, 2011)

tomorrow i am going to the shelters and letting all the cats and dogs go to live free in the world without christians


----------



## Ames (May 20, 2011)

Let's have a huge furry orgy to celebrate


----------



## Mayfurr (May 20, 2011)

"Last orders, please..."


----------



## CannonFodder (May 20, 2011)

Ooh, I just had a thought!
Order a massive order of food at a restaurant, keep eating until 6pm.  Then don't have to pay the check.


----------



## Tissemand (May 21, 2011)

Since I'm not going to get raptured, I think I might go around fucking and looting everything in sight. :3


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (May 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Ooh, I just had a thought!
> Order a massive order of food at a restaurant, keep eating until 6pm.  Then don't have to pay the check.


 
absolute win~!

me and my friends are just drinking and playing LA Noire, sounds like a good rapture ending to me


----------



## Aden (May 21, 2011)

Let's say for a moment that this is all entirely true and the Rapture is real and it really is tomorrow. There's still only going to be like four people out of the US population missing by Monday.

How many people do you know that follow the Bible's every word? Polyester, shellfish, the works?


----------



## Aadarm (May 21, 2011)

It's the 21st, And I'm still here and drinking, eat that weird religious people!


----------



## Aadarm (May 21, 2011)

Aden said:


> Let's say for a moment that this is all entirely true and the Rapture is real and it really is tomorrow. There's still only going to be like four people out of the US population missing by Monday.
> 
> How many people do you know that follow the Bible's every word? Polyester, shellfish, the works?


Not my thing, but according to religious scholars after Jesus died we're all saved if we just ask with few exceptions according to Catholicism. (I was raised Catholic.)


----------



## CannonFodder (May 21, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> absolute win~!
> 
> me and my friends are just drinking and playing LA Noire, sounds like a good rapture ending to me


Even better idea-
Go to the restaurant wearing a star trek uniform, when it's a few seconds to rapture, when they hand you the check go,
*pulls out communicator*
"Scotty beam me up!"
*raptured*


----------



## Fenrari (May 21, 2011)

Even if the world is going to end tommorow, it won't make the con any better. *sigh*

On a different note, I'll enjoy many other things even if the con isn't going on .

Bring it Jesus, you've got nothing on FA:U.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2011)

Hahahah it was just on the news
this is so funny. theyre so fucking stupid - some people have quit their jobs and sold all their belongings  HAHAHAHAHA AAAAAAHAHHA



Fenrari said:


> Even if the world is going to end tommorow, it won't make the con any better. *sigh*
> 
> On a different note, I'll enjoy many other things even if the con isn't going on .
> 
> Bring it Jesus, you've got nothing on FA:U.


I thought it is now?
Cause people were complaining about being in line for 3 hours.... 12 hours ago.


----------



## Bloodstainwrench (May 21, 2011)

It's actually the 21st 

Where's all the floaty naked people?


----------



## Atona (May 21, 2011)

Can everyone do me a favor?

Anyone you've heard squawking about this, at 6pm tomorrow, shove their noses into it like they pooped it out onto your favorite rug. Even if it's in a comedic manner.

The only reason why this shit continues happening is because we laugh it off silently and the only time we bring it up again is with small inside jokes. There is having religion, and then there is publicly fantasizing about the suffering of the people who question your beliefs. These people need to ACTUALLY be treated like social lepers, the only reason it's not happening is because religion is involved and nobody wants to be called a bigot. If it were any other situation where some grinning nutcase is going on and on about being whisked off to paradise while all her neighbors are tortured, they'd get spit on for being fucking creeps.

I dunno, maybe I'm just getting agitated about this because the a/c is broken here and it's so hot I CAN'T EVEN THINK STRAIGHT, but these threats of messiah dickslappings have gone from quirky entertaining online news to massive irritations.


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 21, 2011)

Bloodstainwrench said:


> It's actually the 21st
> 
> Where's all the floaty naked people?


 

You gotta wait to 6pm your time, yes. this bitch runs on time zones! :V


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2011)

Atona said:


> Anyone you've heard squawking about this, at 6pm tomorrow, shove their noses into it like they pooped it out onto your favorite rug. Even if it's in a comedic manner.


 You bet your sweet ass I'm gonna rub peoples noses into it.


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 21, 2011)

I wish I had people's noses to rub this in :C


but no one gives a shit down here


----------



## CannonFodder (May 21, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Even if the world is going to end tommorow, it won't make the con any better. *sigh*
> 
> On a different note, I'll enjoy many other things even if the con isn't going on .
> 
> Bring it Jesus, you've got nothing on FA:U.


 Jesus can turn water into wine though.


----------



## Aadarm (May 21, 2011)

At 6pm I'll be horribly hungover, I timed this wrong.


----------



## Bloodstainwrench (May 21, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> You gotta wait to 6pm your time, yes. this bitch runs on time zones! :V


 
Fuck that's when I work during that time. 

The rapture's gonna attract a lot of customers. 

Yup


----------



## Atona (May 21, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> You gotta wait to 6pm your time, yes. this bitch runs on time zones! :V


  Guess god decided to conform to our extremely flawed units of  measurement. 
Dunno about you, but if I were an all-omnipotent being  above any human emotion or understanding, I wouldn't waste my time  planting numbers in a book that follows my will in such a way that is purposely incorrect to make sure my primitive creations' attempts to quantify the intangible can decipher it properly. AND GIVE EVERYONE A HEADS UP SO WE GET LAST MINUTE FLOATERS INTO HEAVEN. Fuck that, I'm going to surprise you bitches one Thursday morning. 



Clayton said:


> You bet your sweet ass I'm gonna rub peoples noses into it.


 Good to hear, we can't have this guy come back for a third prediction.


----------



## moonchylde (May 21, 2011)

http://www.ebiblefellowship.com/outreach/tracts/may21/

The rapture's tomorrow, but the world won't end until October 21st... so we still have to go to work for a few months. Sorry, everybody.

Then again, I'm not too sure about this guy's math... according to him, Jesus was seven years old when he was born. 



> *7 BC*â€”The year Jesus Christ was born (11,006 years from creation).



EDIT: Hey, everyone should find someone who believes this shit on Sunday and convince them that the Rapture did happen, but they didn't make the cut. C'mon, it'll be hilarious!


----------



## Fenrari (May 21, 2011)

It's just so absent of entertainment here... The rapture beginning would be nice.


----------



## Mayfurr (May 21, 2011)

Time = 6:04pm, NZST May 21, 2011.

In a shocking turn of events, nothing happened.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2011)

Mayfurr said:


> Time = 6:04pm, NZST May 21, 2011.
> 
> In a shocking turn of events, nothing happened.


EDIT: wait haha waht
"When the clock says about 6 p.m., there's going to be this tremendous earthquake that's going to make the last earthquake in Japan seem like nothing in comparison. And the whole world will be alerted that Judgment Day has begun. And then it will follow the sun for 24 hours.

"As each area of the world gets to that point of 6 p.m. on May 21, then it will happen there, and until it happens, the rest of the world will be standing far off and witnessing the horrible thing that is happening."


----------



## Icky (May 21, 2011)

Clayton said:


> No apparently its 6PM global time [ahahah what]


 
Global time = America time.


----------



## Mayfurr (May 21, 2011)

Clayton said:


> "When the clock says about 6 p.m., there's going to be this tremendous earthquake that's going to make the last earthquake in Japan seem like nothing in comparison. And the whole world will be alerted that Judgment Day has begun. And then it will follow the sun for 24 hours.
> 
> "As each area of the world gets to that point of 6 p.m. on May 21, then it will happen there, and until it happens, *the rest of the world will be standing far off and witnessing the horrible thing that is happening*."


 
Well, Paraparaumu IS a regular Sodom and Gomorrah on Saturday nights when the blue-rinse set from the retirement villages head out on their mobility scooters for the local bars


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 21, 2011)

So, who else is going to put clothes on the sidewalks today to fuck with people? :V


----------



## Bloodstainwrench (May 21, 2011)

So when's the next rapture gonna be??


----------



## CannonFodder (May 21, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> So, who else is going to put clothes on the sidewalks today to fuck with people? :V


 All right LET'S DO THIS!


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> All right LET'S DO THIS!


 Don't forget the dry ice to put in the shoes!


----------



## Nail_bunny (May 21, 2011)

If I'm right, then by the bibles standards Camping already proved himself to be a false prophet in 94.
Let it go you old douche bag, seriously.

Anyway, it's too bad I just finished my last beer a few hours ago. The only thing I'm suffering today is crippling dehydration.


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 21, 2011)

Nail_bunny said:


> If I'm right, then by the bibles standards Camping already proved himself to be a false prophet in 94.
> Let it go you old douche bag, seriously.
> 
> Anyway, it's too bad I just finished my last beer a few hours ago. The only thing I'm suffering today is crippling dehydration.


 

I haven't even had my first beer yet, and we're all gonna die ;_;


----------



## Gavrill (May 21, 2011)

More rum more rum.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Even better idea-
> Go to the restaurant wearing a star trek uniform, when it's a few seconds to rapture, when they hand you the check go,
> *pulls out communicator*
> "Scotty beam me up!"
> *raptured*


 
That may work, though I'm pretty sure the church has condemned Star Trek :V


----------



## Mayfurr (May 21, 2011)

Nail_bunny said:


> Anyway, it's too bad I just finished my last beer a few hours ago. The only thing I'm suffering today is crippling dehydration.


 
You think you've got it bad? I've still got bloody _laundry_ to do


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2011)

Mayfurr said:


> Well, Paraparaumu IS a regular Sodom and Gomorrah on Saturday nights when the blue-rinse set from the retirement villages head out on their mobility scooters for the local bars


..What? Man, you've been hittin the bottle hard for today haven't you



Stratto the Hawk said:


> So, who else is going to put clothes on the sidewalks today to fuck with people? :V


 I'm not cause crackers around here *will* steal them



Bloodstainwrench said:


> So when's the next rapture gonna be??


2060


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Ooh, I just had a thought!
> Order a massive order of food at a restaurant, keep eating until 6pm.  Then don't have to pay the check.



Also knowing the rapture is going to soon just seems to make it worse.  You are knowingly committing  a sin in something like this just for personal gain.
Tho if dont care about Heaven then it would be a great idea. 



CannonFodder said:


> Even better idea-
> Go to the restaurant wearing a star trek uniform, when it's a few seconds to rapture, when they hand you the check go,
> *pulls out communicator*
> "Scotty beam me up!"
> *raptured*



Tho besides to what I just said to your other comment, I actually laughed good at this, just imagining the person who works there expression.
Tho you would have to be sure you will be one that gets to go up.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 21, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I'm not cause crackers around here *will* steal them


 I never said that they had to be _your_ clothes...


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> I never said that they had to be _your_ clothes...


 So I take them off people?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 21, 2011)

Lol even Fa is making pranks about it-
*from artist kadath*


----------



## Mayfurr (May 21, 2011)

Clayton said:


> ..What? Man, you've been hittin the bottle hard for today haven't you


 
[yt]CStfT8gCrjM[/yt]


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 21, 2011)

As far as I know Jesus was born after year zero. I believe that at year zero the prophecy of a savior was heard, and after a few years, some child was born and was given infamy and supposedly could make magic tricks such as soaking water with a towel then pouring in wine.

As for the prophecy of 21 May, I'm still alive.

No zombies out on the streets, no samurai swords, just air and sand.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 21, 2011)

Clayton said:


> So I take them off people?


 Maybe, it is the rapture after all :V

Get really cheap clothes from the store or get some clothes that aren't worth stealing from your "shit I wear when I paint" stash.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 21, 2011)

The anticipation is killing me. 

...

No, really. 

I want to see what happens when the world DOESN'T END. 

I'm on their site right now. Nothing yet. No "I dun goof'd!"


----------



## CannonFodder (May 21, 2011)

Hey guys, I just got on Xbox, we're playing MW2.
Anybody want to join the game?
[yt]FinU103mt6U[/yt]
Btw who else follows Jesus on twitter?
http://twitter.com/#!/jesus
10 hours ago, "It's not over 'til "I" say it's over."


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Maybe, it is the rapture after all :V
> 
> Get really cheap clothes from the store or get some clothes that aren't worth stealing from your "shit I wear when I paint" stash.


 will you come over and ill take your clothes?


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 21, 2011)

Clayton said:


> will you come over and ill take your clothes?


 To Tajikistan? I don't think so.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 21, 2011)

Well as my posting this its not the 21st every where yet, and the full complete day not over yet till its  May 21 2011 at 23:59:59

That means we still got time.  Do some good all before it gets here.


----------



## Nail_bunny (May 21, 2011)

They're already reporting the failure http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/rel...apture-end-of-world-fails-to-materialise.html


----------



## Smelge (May 21, 2011)

I don't know what the problem is. Just stay indoors. Unless the Raptures learn to open doors.


----------



## Valence (May 21, 2011)

guys, the world es suppose to end tomoro
lets make a thread and talk bout it


----------



## Valence (May 21, 2011)

also, nail bunny, welcome to my ignore list child/child molester/troll


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2011)

Valence said:


> also, nail bunny, welcome to my ignore list child/child molester/troll


 ....why?


----------



## Valence (May 21, 2011)

I say that in love, not because you're weird or anything, and definately NOT because you have a weird avatar..
you just come off as some kind of weird, out-of-the-ordinary, eh, knid of troll-type child molester.  That's all.
Nothing personal, just have to get you out of my life.  :/ *shrug*


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 21, 2011)

Valence said:


> also, nail bunny, welcome to my ignore list child/child molester/troll


 


Valence said:


> I say that in love, not because you're weird or  anything, and definately NOT because you have a weird avatar..
> you just come off as some kind of weird, out-of-the-ordinary, eh, knid of troll-type child molester.  That's all.
> Nothing personal, just have to get you out of my life.  :/ *shrug*




I....whu...I don't.... Get the fuck out of my thread....


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2011)

Valence said:


> I say that in love, not because you're weird or anything, and definately NOT because you have a weird avatar..
> you just come off as some kind of weird, out-of-the-ordinary, eh, knid of troll-type child molester.  That's all.
> Nothing personal, just have to get you out of my life.  :/ *shrug*


Why are you calling them a child molester? You do know that's kind of a serious accusation, right? & You could get in shit from the mods for that :\


----------



## Nail_bunny (May 21, 2011)

Valence said:


> also, nail bunny, welcome to my ignore list child/child molester/troll


 
What the flying fuck monkey? lol

Meth is bad mmmkay?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 21, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I don't know what the problem is. Just stay indoors. Unless the Raptures learn to open doors.


 I just had a thought, if the bible says only god knows when the rapture is going to be, then predict that the rapture will be every day from now to infinity end of the world: solved.


----------



## Valence (May 21, 2011)

Nail_bunny said:


> What the flying fuck monkey? lol
> 
> Meth is bad mmmkay?


 
Because you look weird and your avatar is a serial killer.  Get out of my life, and never speak to me again.  In fact, you're so god damn weird that I've decided that Clayton and Cannon Fodder are cool compared to you.  Please, stay out of my life, stay out of my internet, and take your whole weird shit back to whatever cess pool / poilce station you climbed out of.


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 21, 2011)

Valence said:


> Because you look weird and your avatar is a serial killer.  Get out of my life, and never speak to me again.  In fact, you're so god damn weird that I've decided that Clayton and Cannon Fodder are cool compared to you.  Please, stay out of my life, stay out of my internet, and take your whole weird shit back to whatever cess pool / poilce station you climbed out of.


 

Please. Get out of my thread. Seriously. Your shit posting is sticking up the joint


----------



## Nail_bunny (May 21, 2011)

Valence said:


> Because you look weird and your avatar is a serial killer.  Get out of my life, and never speak to me again.  In fact, you're so god damn weird that I've decided that Clayton and Cannon Fodder are cool compared to you.  Please, stay out of my life, stay out of my internet, and take your whole weird shit back to whatever cess pool / poilce station you climbed out of.


 
Weird eh?

That's a compliment, so I'll take it you judgmental dumbass.

Anyway back on topic.

Thanks to being around doomsday cults in my youth, this end of the world shit sets off my anxiety like a motherfucker.

Even though I don't believe in any of this shit, the fear is sadly deeply ingrained in me


----------



## Valence (May 21, 2011)

Nail_bunny said:


> Weird eh?



No, It's ok.  You're a lot more normal than me and Clayton should totally invest his time getting to know and be friends with you because that will reflect well on him.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I just had a thought, if the bible says only god knows when the rapture is going to be, then predict that the rapture will be every day from now to infinity end of the world: solved.


 I take the exact opposite approach and assume that the Rapture will never come (at least not within my lifetime). Either way, I didn't waste my life worrying about  the end of the world and have done something useful with my life.


Valence said:


> No, It's ok.  You're a lot more normal than me  and Clayton should totally invest his time getting to know and be  friends with you because that will reflect well on him.


Assumptions sure are fun aren't they? :V


----------



## moonchylde (May 21, 2011)

Wait, I thought Clayton's avatar was the serial killer... now I'm all confused. Way to ruin my last hours alive, asshole! :V

But yeah, back on topic... I wouldn't worry about this batch of doomsday cultists. They seem more eager to off themselves then anyone else.


----------



## Nail_bunny (May 21, 2011)

moonchylde said:


> Wait, I thought Clayton's avatar was the serial killer... now I'm all confused. Way to ruin my last hours alive, asshole! :V
> 
> But yeah, back on topic... I wouldn't worry about this batch of doomsday cultists. They seem more eager to off themselves then anyone else.



A few months ago I read an article where a mother was caught in her friends garage slitting the throats of her own children.
She said it was because she didn't want them to suffer through the may 21 prophecy.

The kids luckily survived.
But yeah this kind of thing really brings out the worst and desperate measures in people.
I heard some people are having their pets put down because of this too.


----------



## moonchylde (May 21, 2011)

Nail_bunny said:


> A few months ago I read an article where a mother was caught in her friends garage slitting the throats of her own children.
> She said it was because she didn't want them to suffer through the may 21 prophecy.
> 
> The kids luckily survived.
> ...



Ok, yeah, that's some fucked-up logic there. On so many levels... 

Did the dumb bitch think her kids wouldn't get raptured as well? Or did anyone think that maybe us heathens would take in their pets? Retards.


----------



## hellishhybrid (May 21, 2011)

EVERYONE! Go out and get a million contracts printed. Make sure they specify that the person signing it legally signs their possessions over to you by 6pm. Get some arrogant Christian f**cker to sign it, then evict their sorry asses tomorrow! Or best yet, in November!

EDIT: Oh, and Valence, you should probably not be so quick to judge others and label them Child Molesters.... Or you might be labeled a dumbass...*http://forums.furaffinity.net/members/36631-Valence
*


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 21, 2011)

hellishhybrid said:


> EVERYONE! Go out and get a million contracts printed. Make sure they specify that the person signing it legally signs their possessions over to you by 6pm. Get some arrogant Christian f**cker to sign it, then evict their sorry asses tomorrow! Or best yet, in November!


 
If I believed in the rapture, why would I bother signing your silly contract?


----------



## moonchylde (May 21, 2011)

hellishhybrid said:


> EVERYONE! Go out and get a million contracts printed. Make sure they specify that the person signing it legally signs their possessions over to you by 6pm. Get some arrogant Christian f**cker to sign it, then evict their sorry asses tomorrow! Or best yet, in November!
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and Valence, you should probably not be so quick to judge others and label them Child Molesters.... Or you might be labeled a dumbass...*http://forums.furaffinity.net/members/36631-Valence
> *



I did this a couple of years ago; you'd be surprised how many people will go along with it. 

On the plus side, if there is a rapture, I'll be the proud owner of twelve cars and a time-share in the Cayman Islands.


----------



## Garfang (May 21, 2011)

Is it wierd that only the USA heard of it? D: i haven't heard anything ... and....


----------



## Nail_bunny (May 21, 2011)

I wish I knew someone who believed this crap. I'd love to rub it in their face and make sure they know how much of a douchebag they are for fear mongering.

There's at least 5 billboards within a half mile of my house I can't wait to see gone too.
I could get my friend who's a graffiti artist to tag that shit, but I'd feel like shit if he got caught.


----------



## hellishhybrid (May 21, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> If I believed in the rapture, why would I bother signing your silly contract?


 Because Christians may not believe in Law, but Atheists and Agnostics still do. Under law I would have legal ownership of some Christian idiots stuff.. I'll take care of their pets, their homes, and even their gay kids they were so afraid of someone telling their neighbors about...

Seriously how can these psychotic douchebags believe that out of 7 billion ony 144,000 of us are "Worthy" to go to heaven.. And the rest get to burn without death until October, yeah great... Worst part is, I dont even get to play ES5: Skyrim... 
Fuck heaven, I'd rather burn in hell than bow down to their hateful, petty god....

If you know someone who believes this shit, I'd suggest snubbing them forever for this. Or talk to them as if they are retarded. Because they are...


----------



## LizardKing (May 21, 2011)

It's the end of the world as we know it, and I feel... hungry.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2011)

Hahha theyre already working on excuses and advice if it isn't real

"Don't let this failure destroy your faith. The Bible was not wrong, you just interpreted it incorrectly. Harold Camping and his complex string of assumptions and fact fiddling has failed you, God's Word has not failed you."

"If you are not raptured on the 21st of May 2011, don't panic. It is not because you are a bad Christian, it is because the date is wrong."

"Don't harm yourself or others. Some people who were convinced the end was coming have committed suicide or even hurt or killed others"


----------



## Nail_bunny (May 21, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Hahha theyre already working on excuses and advice if it isn't real
> 
> "Don't let this failure destroy your faith. The Bible was not wrong, you just interpreted it incorrectly. Harold Camping and his complex string of assumptions and fact fiddling has failed you, God's Word has not failed you."
> 
> ...



Lol where did you see that?
Camping was so damn certain of may 21 he wouldn't even acknowledge the possibility of being wrong. XD


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2011)

Valence said:


> > Because you look weird and your avatar is a serial killer.
> > I've decided that Clayton and Cannon Fodder are cool compared to you.


Do you like my avatar



Nail_bunny said:


> Lol where did you see that?
> Camping was so damn certain of may 21 he wouldn't even acknowledge the possibility of being wrong. XD


http://losangeles.ibtimes.com/articles/149568/20110521/advice-for-harold-camping-s-followers.htm


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 21, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> So... The world is supposed to end tommorow...


 
What, again?


----------



## Nail_bunny (May 21, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Do you like my avatar
> 
> 
> http://losangeles.ibtimes.com/articles/149568/20110521/advice-for-harold-camping-s-followers.htm



Lol that was a good read.
Now I'm really anxious for campings admitted defeat.

Also lol @ Gibby's post.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 21, 2011)

hellishhybrid said:


> Because Christians may not believe in Law, but Atheists and Agnostics still do. Under law I would have legal ownership of some Christian idiots stuff.. I'll take care of their pets, their homes, and even their gay kids they were so afraid of someone telling their neighbors about...


 
Yes, but why would I sign the contract?


----------



## Aadarm (May 21, 2011)

I've done passed out and woke up to drink again, When is this shit going down?


----------



## Nail_bunny (May 21, 2011)

Aadarm said:


> I've done passed out and woke up to drink again, When is this shit going down?


 
They're already reporting the failure.
There was supposed to be a massive earthquake rolling from city to city across the world as each time zone hit 6 pm, and christians floating away.

Obviously, it's well past 6 pm in some parts of the world and nothing happened.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 21, 2011)

Nail_bunny said:


> They're already reporting the failure.
> There was supposed to be a massive earthquake rolling from city to city across the world as each time zone hit 6 pm, and christians floating away.
> 
> Obviously, it's well past 6 pm in some parts of the world and nothing happened.


 
I assumed that they would use each and every single bad thing happening today to say "See? It's the apocalypse!", regardless of how harmless and common these things are.


----------



## Punnchy (May 21, 2011)

I was enjoying telling my coworkers, if there is a tonight, I'll see you then, other then that, everyone I know, has kinda just taken this with a hearty laugh and not even thought once about it being a serious notion.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 21, 2011)

Punnchy said:


> everyone I know, has kinda just taken this with a hearty laugh and not even thought once about it being a serious notion.


 
Because they shouldn't.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2011)

Valence said:


> No, It's ok.  You're a lot more normal than me and Clayton should totally invest his time getting to know and be friends with you because that will reflect well on him.


 No way I don't want to hang out with him he's a serial killer and will try to cut my face
i want you to hang out with me



moonchylde said:


> Wait, I thought Clayton's avatar was the serial killer... now I'm all confused. Way to ruin my last hours alive, asshole! :V


 it isnt
its me [someone believed this]



Nail_bunny said:


> A few months ago I read an article where a mother was caught in her friends garage slitting the throats of her own children.
> She said it was because she didn't want them to suffer through the may 21 prophecy.
> 
> The kids luckily survived.


 And people wonder why I have a hatred for religion/religious people.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (May 21, 2011)

I'm not dead yet.  Is it too late to get a refund on the time I wasted reading up on the story?


----------



## Nail_bunny (May 21, 2011)

You guys might get a laugh out of this video.
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81523818/


----------



## CaptainCool (May 21, 2011)

did i miss it? i always miss important stuff like this...
my mom wont answer the phone, hope she wasnt saved yet... because then the last word i said to her on the phone was "lets hang up now, i need to take a dump" :C


----------



## Aleu (May 21, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> did i miss it? i always miss important stuff like this...
> my mom wont answer the phone, hope she wasnt saved yet... because then the last word i said to her on the phone was "lets hang up now, i need to take a dump" :C


 I don't know why but I found this hilarious


----------



## Paul'o'fox (May 21, 2011)

Guys, there's still about 12 hours before the theory is completely shot down. It's 8:32 am on the 21st in the last timezone.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 21, 2011)

Just a thought on dumb shit/nasty shit that people are doing: Few people beleive this doomsday, but _millions_ beleive in 2012, which happens to be a prediction from a long time ago. Imagine what kind of chaos is gonna break out then, because of retards.


----------



## RedSavage (May 21, 2011)

Hey, end-of-the-world after-after party at my place. 

Be there dude, or don't.


----------



## Tycho (May 21, 2011)

So.

Failed Rapturists.

u sad?


----------



## Aleu (May 21, 2011)

Tycho said:


> So.
> 
> Failed Rapturists.
> 
> u sad?


 It hasn't been 6PM everywhere yet. It could still happen :V


----------



## Redregon (May 21, 2011)

Clayton said:


> in 2 hours its gonna be the 21st
> 
> so uhh yep
> who wants to sleep at my house on their lsat day on earth
> virgins only


 
dude, if you really want to bone some virgins, just slap some C4 to your chest and shout "AUWUAUAUAUAUAUAUAUAUAUAUAUAUAUAUAUAUAAJEEEEEEEEEHAAAD!"

besides... virgin furries? you do know that there IS a reason that they're virgins, right?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 21, 2011)

Shoulda happened by now.

This apocalypse is the most disappointing thing since my son.


----------



## Icky (May 21, 2011)

10 after 6 here at -5 GMT. 

Man am I going to have fun with this on Monday.


----------



## Alstor (May 21, 2011)

I love how Heaven has wi-fi access. Did you guys see how the FA interface updated here? Well, I'm checking that out while playing Half Life 2: Episode 3 and browsing ED, not Oh Internet.

:V


----------



## Icky (May 21, 2011)

Alstor said:


> I love how Heaven has wi-fi access. Did you guys see how the FA interface updated here? Well, I'm checking that out while playing Half Life 2: Episode 3 and browsing ED, not Oh Internet.
> 
> :V


 I would have bought it, but there's no way Heaven would have any kind of FA.

Also you're gay.


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 21, 2011)

So.... it's 5:42. it's almost time. and as I said, at 5:58, I'm gonna stand outside, hold out my arms and wait. if something is to happen.... see you bitches in hell! :V


----------



## Alstor (May 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> I would have bought it, but there's no way Heaven would have any kind of FA.
> 
> Also you're gay.


Hey, straight, normal person. You're a bird. You can fly up to heaven. What's it like up there?


----------



## SnowFox (May 21, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> So.... it's 5:42. it's almost time. and as I said, at 5:58, I'm gonna stand outside, hold out my arms and wait. if something is to happen.... see you bitches in hell! :V


 
Does the bible take into account daylight savings? You might have to wait another hour if not. But if it does, will places like Arizona get an extra hour before the end of the world? lucky bastards.


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 21, 2011)

It is now... 6:04 pm



I'm floating up guys! Holy shit I didn't think this would ha


----------



## CannonFodder (May 21, 2011)

Darn it, my coffee got raptured :[
Now all I have is instant coffee.


Kiru-kun said:


> It is now... 6:04 pm
> 
> 
> 
> I'm floating up guys! Holy shit I didn't think this would ha


 *bugzapper sfx*


----------



## Icky (May 21, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Hey, straight, normal person. You're a bird. You can fly up to heaven. What's it like up there?


 
Kinda cloudy, really empty, and  ohgodthere'snoairuphereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Alstor (May 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> Kinda cloudy, really empty, and  ohgodthere'snoairuphereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


 Oh no. Looks like Icarus had an icky fall. :V


----------



## Nail_bunny (May 21, 2011)

Slept through 6 pm, just turned on CNN and they're poking fun at the Nope-ture


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 21, 2011)

Its still May 21st in lots of areas still.
It can still happen.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 21, 2011)

This can't be! I'm still alive.


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 21, 2011)

Hey guys, postin' from heaven. It's kinna boring up here :\


----------



## CannonFodder (May 21, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Hey guys, postin' from heaven. It's kinna boring up here :\


 Do you have FIOS?


----------



## Nail_bunny (May 21, 2011)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Its still May 21st in lots of areas still.
> It can still happen.


 
Nope, people killed their pets quit their jobs and sold everything for no reason.


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Do you have FIOS?


 

Sadly, no


----------



## Ikrit (May 21, 2011)

i'm still here....


that better not mean i can't join Satan's eternal army of darkness


----------



## Punnchy (May 21, 2011)

I'm still here :3


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (May 21, 2011)

If anyone believes in that crap then can I have your house or car since you will not be needing it in heaven :V ?


----------



## Mayfurr (May 21, 2011)

I see the bloke's website is still up - and the countdown is zero. Just like his credibility.

What's hilarious is how he was SO emphatic that his calculations were correct:


> We must comment further about the incredible nature of this proof which is completely based on Biblical information.
> 
> 1. April 1, 33 A.D. is the date God focuses our attention on, how Christ died to atone for our sins as Christ was crucified on that day. The number 5 also focuses on that day, inasmuch as it can spiritually signify the atonement.
> 
> ...



How can anyone "dare to dispute" this? Oh, just some little insignificant thing called REALITY. 
Let's see him wriggle out of this one!

We could always tell him to cheer up, because as the saying goes, "It's not the end of the world..."


----------



## Redregon (May 21, 2011)

Ikrit said:


> i'm still here....
> 
> 
> that better not mean i can't join Satan's eternal army of darkness


 
meh, they haven't sold me yet... their dental plan leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Riley (May 21, 2011)

Whelp, today sure was a bust.  I guess I'll see you all in 2012.

The best thing about these end of the world prophecies is that there are just so many to choose from, it's hardly an all-or-nothing deal.


----------



## Mayfurr (May 21, 2011)

Redregon said:


> meh, they haven't sold me yet... their [Satan's eternal army of darkness] dental plan *leaves a bad taste in my mouth.*


 
I believe that's the idea 

Just remember to go to the toilet BEFORE going to hell, because apparently it's "_damnation *without* relief..._"


----------



## Paul'o'fox (May 21, 2011)

And 6 has passed new york time, the world is not ending.  Boy family radio must be embarrassed.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 21, 2011)

Only thing I experienced today is a migraine.


----------



## Larry (May 21, 2011)

I'm still here, nigga. I'm still here.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 21, 2011)

Either the rapture was a hoax, or it indeed happened and Jesus decided that no one was worthy :V


----------



## RagnarokChu (May 21, 2011)

No idea why people would want the world to end.

I think it defeats the point of the end of the world like rapture, I bet it'll happen when nobody expects it.


----------



## InflatedSnake (May 21, 2011)

We're still alive here in Australia. Demons did spawn but it's alright they are cool guys, we all went 'round to the pub and got some drinks and exchanged stories.


----------



## Larry (May 21, 2011)

Ah, fuck dude.

A volcano erupted almost an hour ago in Iceland.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 21, 2011)

Fuck. I'm still here. That means I have to go to work tonight.


----------



## Aleu (May 21, 2011)

I predict the world with end 4/04 :V


----------



## Icky (May 21, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Fuck. I'm still here. That means I have to go to work tonight.


 
Call in sick raptured.


----------



## Thatch (May 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> Call in sick raptured.


 
Raptured...

Raptured colon! That'll work.

EDIT: Wait, shit it's "ruptured". But the pronouncination is the same, no?


----------



## Larry (May 21, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Raptured...
> 
> Raptured colon! That'll work.
> 
> EDIT: Wait, shit it's "ruptured". But the pronouncination is the same, no?


 
Make sure somebody catches that tomorrow.


----------



## Radiohead (May 21, 2011)

My lesbian sex did not invoke the wrath of god. I'm disappointed.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 21, 2011)

I came at 6 if that's any significance.  :C


----------



## Atona (May 21, 2011)

> On the morning of May 20, 2011, Savage died after a single vehicle automobile accident while driving on a street in Seminole, Florida


Wait a minute. We all know that the minimal to take down Macho man would be a 10 car pile-up.



> He was 58 years old. It is suspected he may have had a heart attack which led to his losing control of the vehicle and crashing into a tree.


*OH MY GOD HE DANTE'D HIS WAY THROUGH THE PEARLY GATES AND STOPPED THE APOCALYPSE, HE PROBABLY **HAS GOD IN A HEADLOCK RIGHT NOW
RANDY SAVAGE STOPPED MAY 21ST.
*


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 21, 2011)

"Today's Rapture postponed as Jesus awaits announcement of surprise guest on final Oprah. Savior "hopeful" but "okay with it" if not picked." ~ George Takei


----------



## Nail_bunny (May 22, 2011)

Atona said:


> Wait a minute. We all know that the minimal to take down Macho man would be a 10 car pile-up.
> 
> *OH MY GOD HE DANTE'D HIS WAY THROUGH THE PEARLY GATES AND STOPPED THE APOCALYPSE, HE PROBABLY **HAS GOD IN A HEADLOCK RIGHT NOW
> RANDY SAVAGE STOPPED MAY 21ST.
> *



OOOOOHHHH YEEEEAAAAHHHHH


----------



## Machine (May 22, 2011)

I've heard that the world is either ending today, or it's the _start _of the end of the world.

Yeah, because waiting for 2012 isn't enough. Let's rush that shit. 

Oh well. What's society without its lovely blobs we call doomsayers? :3


----------



## Nail_bunny (May 22, 2011)

Moth said:


> I've heard that the world is either ending today, or it's the _start _of the end of the world.
> 
> Yeah, because waiting for 2012 isn't enough. Let's rush that shit.
> 
> Oh well. What's society without its lovely blobs we call doomsayers? :3


 
Society would be better off without them.
These types of people traumatized mine and many others childhoods


----------



## Atona (May 22, 2011)

Nail_bunny said:


> OOOOOHHHH YEEEEAAAAHHHHH


 
That image.
I am moved by this sacrifice.


 A doomsday prophecy was stopped in its tracks on May 21st, 2011, leaving nothing but reddened cinders. The  second day comes, and something rises from the ashes... Something too holy for the  human eye. With compassion, and latex.
Tonight, my friends, A Beacon of light is born, the Phoenix that will fly us to eternal bliss and badassery.
Tonight is the birth of the First Church of Randy Savage; 
_The Macho and Omega.

_​


----------



## Nail_bunny (May 22, 2011)

This is fucking fantastic.

[video=youtube;f9KlMWzKj4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9KlMWzKj4s&feature=feedf[/video]


----------



## CannonFodder (May 22, 2011)

Nail_bunny said:


> This is fucking fantastic.
> 
> [video=youtube;f9KlMWzKj4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9KlMWzKj4s&feature=feedf[/video]


 The disappearance of that many people at once would ruin the economy again and many major fortune 500 companies would lose a massive percentage of their workers.  So we'd end up back in 2007 level of economic slump.
Not to mention there are 2billion christians, so some entire countries would cease to exist.


----------



## Nail_bunny (May 22, 2011)

Well they would leave behind a fuck ton of money we could use, especially mega churches.
And we could harvest all the churches gold chalices and other shit.
Supply and demand would plummet, so we wouldn't need many workers to maintain. 
I think we'd be fine.

But the video is comedy anyway, don't be so critical.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 22, 2011)

Nail_bunny said:


> Well they would leave behind a fuck ton of money we could use, especially mega churches.
> And we could harvest all the churches gold chalices and other shit.
> I think we'd be fine.


 With rapid deflation the economy would take a dump, not to mention how many christians there are in western society.  So western civilization would be crippled.
The gold chalices are fake gold, real gold is malleable.


----------



## Nail_bunny (May 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> With rapid deflation the economy would take a dump, not to mention how many christians there are in western society.  So western civilization would be crippled.
> The gold chalices are fake gold, real gold is malleable.


 
What ever D00d, it's fucking comedy. They showed the vatican as a laser tag arena for shit sake.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 22, 2011)

Nail_bunny said:


> What ever D00d, it's fucking comedy. They showed the vatican as a laser tag arena for shit sake.


 Actually it's a attempt to piss off christians by calling it comedy.


----------



## Nail_bunny (May 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Actually it's a attempt to piss off christians by calling it comedy.


 
Okay so we're just supposed to sit in the corner and not comment about an insanely ridiculous prophecy that's been mongering fear all year?
Uh no, this kind of shit deserves ridicule.

Besides Christians get pissed off about damn near everything.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2011)

Either I slept through the thing or it didn't happen. Jesus, you can wrapture lips around my dick


----------



## Paul'o'fox (May 22, 2011)

It's ALWAYS Christians, it's never Jews, never Muslims, never Hindus, always Christians!


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> It's ALWAYS Christians, it's never Jews, never Muslims, never Hindus, always Christians!


Sadly, it's true. Plus, hindu's never bother anybody. I actually put Hindus on the same level as Buddhists 'cause they don't bother nobody.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 22, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> It's ALWAYS Christians, it's never Jews, never Muslims, never Hindus, always Christians!


 
Well, to be fair, the Muslims did have that whole ramming-a-plane-into-a-building incident. Because of that I'm still inclined to favor Christian nutcases over Muslim ones. The Jews haven't done anything too bad recently though. Nor have the Hindus. 

Not even worth mentioning the Buddhists.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2011)

Redregon said:


> dude, if you really want to bone some virgins, just slap some C4 to your chest and shout "AUWUAUAUAUAUAUAUAUAUAUAUAUAUAUAUAUAUAAJEEEEEEEEEHAAAD!"
> 
> besides... virgin furries? you do know that there IS a reason that they're virgins, right?


 
You'd be surprised how easily I can pick up hot virgins. I credit it to me being smooth as hell.


----------



## BRN (May 22, 2011)

Randy Savage died to save us from the Rapture.


----------



## Wreth (May 22, 2011)

As far as I can tell the Rapture happened

All perfect christians have gone to heaven? Check (There are none)

The world is full of violence, pain, suffering and poverty? Check (Though it was like that before)


----------

